# Es brennt der Hut.



## Trashpilot (13. Jan 2005)

Die Not treibt mich dazu, hier zu posten. Ich sollte am Dienstag dem 18.1 ein Projekt ausgearbeitet abgegeben haben, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich der n00b in Java bin und mir nicht einmal die Angabe was sagt. Sie lautet wie folgt:

"Implementieren Sie ein Modell (im Arbeitsspeicher!) einer indiziert-sequentiell organisierten Datei mit verkettetem Index. Die Datei soll beliebig viele Sätze eines beliebigen, von Ihnen zu definierenden strukturierten umfassen können; Methoden zum Einfügen eines Satzes, zum Suchen und Ausgeben eines Satzes, zum Ändern eines Satzes und zum Löschen eines Satzes sowie zum Ausgeben aller Sätze sind zu entwickeln.
Schreiben Sie dazu eine Klasse, in der ein von Ihnen gewählter strukturierter Datentyp als Elementtyp der "Datei" definiert wird.
Fehlerfälle sind durch selbstdefinierte Ausnahmen abzufangen."

Frage1: eine ArrayList speichert eh in den Arbeitsspeicher, oder!?
Frage2: macht man es überhaupt mit einer ArrayList!?
Frage3: Einfügen, suchen, löschen uns ausgeben ist auch nicht das Problem, aber ändern!?
Frage4: ich habe keine Ahnung was es mit der ominösen Datei auf sich hat...
Frage5: Fehler fängt man mit Exceptions ab. Ist dafür eine eigene Klasse notwenig!?
Frage6: Ist jemandem langweilig, der findet, dass das ein Klacks ist und es hier programmiert postet!?

MfG ein verzweifelter Chri


----------



## Sky (13. Jan 2005)

Das habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gehört... selbe Person oder einfach nur selbe (Schul/Studiums)Klasse??

Dies Forum hat eine Suchfunktion, welche mir das folgende Ergebnis geliefert hat: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12644&highlight=indiziert+sequentiell


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2005)

danke habs grad gsehn...


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Mann diese Hausaufgaben-Threads sind doch scheiße.


----------



## Sky (13. Jan 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mann diese Hausaufgaben-Threads sind doch scheiße.



Vielleicht wird es mal Zeit für ein eigenes Hausaufgaben-Forum. Gib ihm einfach den Titel "Code-Generator"  :wink:


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2005)

mein Problem setzt sich trotzdem fort...

hab mich mit dem in Kontakt gesetzt, der das Programmierte abgegeben hat... is ein 3er worden, weil er irgendwie das Thema net ganz troffen hat...

hoff dass er das erklären kann was dem Lektor nicht gepasst hat... die anderen haben Beispiele wie: addieren u subtrahieren Sie zwei komplexe Zahlen kriegt u wir den Scheiss...

Könnte mir evtl. wer eine "Ich-stell-mich-dumm-Version" schicken!?

MfG Chri


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Es reicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jan 2005)

stevg, ich dachte, wir wären uns einig...
Wer hier postet darf sich nirgend wo darüber beschweren. :wink: 
Aufgaben und Gesuche - ist doch eindeutig. Niemand wird gezwungen, zu helfen.


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Aber in der Beschreibung zum Breich steht:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir hier eure Hausaufgaben lösen, bei einigermaßen konkreten Fragen, wo man merkt, dass sich schon selber Gedanken gemacht worden sind, helfen wir aber gern.


Und das meine ich auch so.


----------

